# Turntable question



## SoCalRailfan (Feb 23, 2014)

Was just wondering what type of motor is used to operate a turntable?

A servo?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

on older atlas ho tables, its just a plain dc motor, gear reduction, and a "cam" gear, where most of the rotation moves table to next index, and part of rotation holds table in alignment with selected track ... and ones i have also have option of replacing motor with hand crank...


----------



## SoCalRailfan (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow! I didn't know they made hand-crank ones. 

The reason I ask, is because I've thought about scratch-building my own. For whatever reason, I find I'm not always impressed with pre-manufactured ones.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

A servo motor would be the best way to go.... Indexing would be the tough part to design, you have to have contacts or opticals to detect the turntable's position, then circuitry to stop the turntable in exactly the right spots. I once thought of motorizing a manual turntable but just gave it up as it was so complex to rig a transmission and make the table index. So I opted for the Atlas turntable & motorizing kit.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The N scale Atlas turntable is affordable,reliable and simple to install.On the negative side are it's toyish look (can be improved easy),its mechanical indexing that can't be changed and its small size (8.5 in.) that won't accept larger steamers...something to think about.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe Heljan made a larger turntable and a motorizing kit, but do not think it is still in production. You would have to hunt all over the internet for one.


----------

